# Basic Electrical Safety Analyzer



## مهندس محمد يامن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

Overview

The LKG 601, Electrical Safety Analyzer is an extremely easy to use portable Electrical Safety Analyzer designed specifically for testing non-ECG equipment. Groun​d resistance, leakage current, and instrument current test measurements are displayed on its large LCD

With its unique operating features, the LKG 601 out performs all​other basic analyzers. To insure accuracy, each test has calibrated test points. The accessible instrument fuse solves the maintenance problems of built-in fuses. The selectable test load provides testing flexibility

For the routine electrical safety testing of all your electrical equipme​nt, the LKG 601 is simply the best selection


Highlights

• Easy to use
• Fast, Accurate & Portable
• Large LCD
• Accessible Line Fuse
• Selectable Test Loads
• Calibrated Test Points
• 15 and 20 Amp capability
• Complies with AAMI/ESI 1993 


Measurements

• Ground Resistance
• Case Leakage Current
• Earth Leakage Current
• Instrument Current 


Standard Accessories

• Carrying case
• Test Leads
• Operators manual
• Certificate of Calibration traceable to NIST


----------



## مهندسه الطب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

thank u very much
eng.Alice


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ مهندس محمد يامن .

موضوع رائع ومفيد تشكر عليه . ولو كان بالعربي لكان احسن واغنى واكثر استيعابأ .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

نتطلع لتطلعاتك الجديدة . كثر الله من امثالك .


البغدادي .


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*ترجمة المقال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


عام 

في لكغ 601 ، محلل كهربائي السلامة هي غاية سهلة الاستخدام محمولة السلامة الكهرباءيه محلل مصمم خصيصا لاختبار معدات غير المهندسين. مقاومه الارض والتسرب الجاري حاليا ، واداة اختبار المقاييس معروضه على كبير Lcd.
مع الخصائص الفريده التشغيل ، لكغ 601 يؤدي الى سائر الاساسية المحللون. لضمان دقة كل معيار مدرج اختبار نقطة. في متناول أداة الصمام يحل مشاكل الصيانة مدمج الصمامات. قابل للاختيار في اختبار اختبار الحمل على المرونة. 
روتينيه لاختبار السلامة الكهرباءيه لجميع المعدات الكهرباءيه لكم ، لكغ 601 هي مجرد اختيار الافضل. 


الاشياء المهمة 

• سهلة الاستعمال 
• سريع ودقيق والمحموله 
• كبير Lcd 
• خط الوصول الصمامات 
• قابل للاختيار احمال الاختبار 
• مدرج اختبار نقاط 
• 15 و 20 امبير قدره 
• امتثال امي / 1993 ويتألف دليل الاستدامه الاقتصادية 

مقاييس 

• ارض المقاومة 
• حالة تسرب الحالية 
• الارض تسرب الحالية 
• الاداه الحالية 


المعيار الملحقات 

• نقل القضية 
• اختبار 
• دليل تشغيل 
• شهادة تحديد مصدرها نيست

----------------------------------------------------------------------

تابع أجهزه أخرى في نفس الموضوع>>>


----------



## ابن المدينة (9 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.أنس (26 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

شرح اكثر من رائع


----------

